

Today the Apple Watch Platform Begins Its Evolution - stevep2007
http://arc.applause.com/2015/04/10/apple-watch-launch-developer-platform/

======
stevep2007
The Apple Watch platform’s evolution will really start when Apple opens it to
allow independent developers to build native apps later this year and
designers master a new kind of app.

